# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Peshqit paraardhës të njeriut dhe trupi ynë vazhdon ende të transformohet

## cufi british

Peshqit paraardhës të njeriut dhe trupi ynë vazhdon ende të transformohet 


Teoria e një paleontologu amerikan, Neil Shubin, në një libër të publikuar me titullin "Your inner fish" zbulimi i një krijese fosile me qafë dhe gishta, pastaj studimet të cilat vënë në pah lidhjen.

Shkencëtarët kanë gërmuar origjinën e species njerëzore duke nisur nga paraardhësit tanë

Kafka

Ostrakioderma

Peshku i parë tek i cili gjendet një armaturë kockash, ka jetuar 500 milion vjet më parë

Gishta

Akantostega

I takon epokës së 365 milion vjetësh më parë , është nga të parat krijesa që njihen se kishin putra, gishta dhe puls

Sy

Gjenet që mundësojnë shikimin janë gjetur edhe tek kandilët e detit. Ky zbulim sugjeron që evolucioni njerëzor i ka përshtatur këto gene për qëllime të reja

Krahë

Shembulli i parë shfaqet 380 milion vjet më parë në një peshk primitiv të quajtur Eustenopteron

Dhëmbë

Janë gjetur dhëmbë fosilë të një peshku prehistorik 500 milion vjet më parë, janë shenjë e evolucionit të rracës njerëzore



Njeriu e ka prejardhjen nga peshqit. Ato që e demostrojnë këtë në një mënyrë të pakontestueshme janë çrregullimet e trupit tonë nga enët e gjakut deri tek infraktet. Në këto konkluzione ka arritur, pas shumë vitesh punë, një paleontolog amerikan, Neil Shubin, i cili studimet e tij i ka hedhur në një libër i cili mban titullin "Your inner fish", ose peshku që është brenda teje. 
Histroia ka nisur katër vjet më parë, kur Shubin ka zbuluar, në ujërat e Arktikut kanadez, një peshk fosil i cili duket se ka jetuar 375 mlion vjet më parë. Analizat e laboratorit nxjerrin në pah faktin që kafsha ka pasur një qafë dhe duar. Për Shubin- in diçka është e qartë, sipas tij në planetin tonë ka pasur të paktën një qenie të gjallë "ne tranzicion" nga jeta ujore deri tek ajo tokësore: paraardhësi ynë dhe prova që i mungonte teorisë së evolucionit, e cila e vendos qenien njerëzore në krye të një shkalle të gjatë ndryshimesh.

Pasi hidhet një parantezë e tille Shubinit i dukej e pamundur që vetëm ato të dhëna të tregonin faktin që njeriu gjen tek peshqit paraardhësit e tij. Ky fakt e shtyu të kërkonte karakteristika të tjera brenda trupit të cilat mund të kishin lidhje me trupin e paraardhësve tanë antikë. "Nëse jemi pasardhës të peshqve- është arsyetimi i paleontologut- duhet të kemi brenda nesh akoma më shumë dëshmi, të cilat vërtetojnë që jemi pasrardhësit e tyre". Mbi të gjitha shkencëtari ka hedhur hipotezën e pranisë së elementëve që dëshmojnë se evolucioni nga qenie ujore në ato tokësore vazhdon të ndodhë ende. 

Duke u nisur nga kjo tezë Shubin, brenda pak viteveka gjetur shumë prova të tjera me qëllim që hipotezën e tij ta kthejë në teori. Difekte të trupit. Venat tona, përshembull janë të shpërndara në mënyrë të tillë, për të realizuar një qarkullim gjaku të pamjaftueshëm: gjunjët tanë janë shumë të dobët për të përballuar peshën e trupit; vetë truri ynë ka apsur një evolucion, ka një rrudhje më të madhe se ajo e paraardhësve tanë. "Këto karakteristika janë çmimi që njeriu duhet të paguante për tu shkëputur nga peshqit", shpjegon Shubin në librin e tij: ai mbron idenë se një seri vetish fizike të njeriut, duke nisur nga konstrukti deri tek sëmundjet kardiovaskulare janë rezultat i një përshtatjeje të keqe të jetës tokësore. Në një intervistë të tijën paleontologu thotë: "Trupat tanë shfaqin mospërputhje të mëdha me mënyrën tonë të jetesës. Marrim për shembull sistemin e qarkullimit të gjakut. Ai është krijuar për një aktivitet të fortë, siç është ai i peshqve, por mënyra e jetesës së njeriut është shumë e ngjashme me atë të një patateje. Nuk duhet të dëshpërohemi ama, pasi evolucioni është ende në zhvillimdhe ky zhvillim do bëjë që njeiu të çlirohet nga disa paaftësi dhe mosfunksionime". 

Në mbështetje të hipotezës së tij, disa javë më parë është publikuar një tezë studimi, e cila tregonte që njeriu jo vetëm është ende në evolucion, por e bën këtë me një shpejtësi që nuk është njohur kurrë më parë. " Nëse shpejtësia me të cilën po evoluojmë të kishte qenë e tillë gjithnjë, sot, ndryshimet gjenetike me majmunët do të ishin të paktën 160 herë më të mëdha se ato ekzistueset".

Për dhjetëra vjet në komunitetin shkencor, ishte përhapur ideja që evolucioni njerëzor kishte ndaluar të paktën 10. 000 vjet më parë , kur lindja e agrikulturës dhe e zhvillimit teknologjik i dhanë njeriut një kontroll të fortë mbi ambjentin dhe për pasojë dhe për aftin e tij. Në të kundërt mendojnë studjuesit të cilët mbrojnë tezën e evolucionit, ata thonë se ky zotërim i botës e çoi njeriun të kolonizonte një pjesë të mirë të planetit dhe kjo ka shtyrë mekanizmin e ndryshimeve gjenetike të njeriut, në përshtatje me habitatet e ndryshme. "Evolucioni i njeriut ngjan shumë me disa histori fantastiko shkencore ku ndryshimet marrin një shpejtësi të jashtëzakonshme tek njerëzit që nuk përshtaten dot me ambjentin, apo me disa sëmundje.

Po e ardhmja? Asnjë nuk arrin të hedhë hipoteza. Dhe pse kërkuesit mendojnë se 7 % e gjeneve njerëzore po evoluojnë shumë shpejt, ata nuk dinë të thonë se çfarë drejtimi do të marrë qënia njerëzore. Një hipotezë thotë që njerëzit duhet të jenë gjithnjë më të ndryshëm nga dita në ditë. Ndërsa në Afrikë do të ketë gjene që do të evoluojnë për tu bërë rezistëntë ndaj sëmundjeve. Në Europë, përshembull ka ndodhur që të rriturit janë në gjendje të tresin qumështin e pa sterilizuar dhe të pa zjerë, gjë kjo që nuk ndodh në Afrikë dhe në Azi. Pra me pak fjalë: do arrijmë që gjithnjë e më shumë të jemi "njerëz", deri në atë pikë që gjenet tona do të fshijnë kujtimin se kemi qenë peshq.

Teoritë

Majmunët

Rreth 70 milion vjet më parë pati origjinë rrënja e të parëve, rend ky tek i cili bëjnë pjesë njeriu, bashkë me të gjitha llojet e majmunëve

Arinjtë

Një hipotezëe dalë në dritë rreth viteve `60 e cila pretendonte se njeriu e kishte prejardhjen nga arinjtë. Teoria lindi nga vëzhgimi i të ndenjurave të arinjve.

Zvarranikët

Një hipotezë e tretë është ajo e cila pretendon se njeriu e ka prejardhjen nga zvarranikët. Bëhet fjalë ama për hipoteza mitologjike, që gjenden në Europën antike

Peshqit

Hipoteza e Neil Shubin pretendon se njeriu vjen nga peshqit. Këtë e dëshmojnë lidhjet e shumta që ekzistojnë mes peshqve, nga duart, qafa dhe organe të ndryshme të brendshme

----------

